# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Mộc quán một địa điểm cafe với không gian yên tĩnh - cafe Hà Nội

## thietht

> *Cafe Mộc Quán hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!
> 
> CAFE MỘC QUÁN*
> 
> _Điện thoại : 0933623888 - Fax: 0462813023
> 
> Địa chỉ : 299 Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe Mộc Quán*


Trong không gian ấm áp, nhẹ nhàng của những buổi chiều tà, dạo quanh phố phường Hà Nội, bạn có thể bắt gặp rất nhiều quán cà phê với đủ phong cách trang trí, thiết kế đa dạng và phong phú. Từ những quán cà phê sang trọng tới những quán cà phê bình dân với vô số các loại hình kiến trúc mà không một thành phố nào có được.


Cái tên Mộc quán có phần mộc mạc, đơn giản nhưng đồng thời gợi lên biết bao điều. Điểm đặc biệt trong kiến trúc của chuỗi cà phê Mộc Quán hoàn toàn là mộc, gỗ và thô, rất lạ nhưng vẫn không mất đi vẻ duyên dáng của nó khiến khách đến quán không nén nổi những thích thú, trầm trồ...


Mộc quán – một địa điểm cafe với không gian yên tĩnh,thân thiện đúng như cái tên của nó và thái độ phục vụ tận tình đến mức đáng ngạc nhiên, Đặc biệt Anh chị Chủ chuỗi cửa hàng cà phê Mộc Quán tiền sử là những chuyên gia pha chế cà phê của Công ty Cà phê Trung Nguyên nổi tiếng, sản phẩm độc đáo của quán là: “Cà phê lắc đặc biệt”, chỉ có tại chuỗi cà phê Mộc Quán khiến cho nơi đây trở thành nơi rất đáng lưu tâm với bất cứ ai muốn tìm cho mình những giây phút thư thái sau những giờ làm việc mệt nhọc.


Không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi phong cách cafe nơi đây còn rất phong phú và các loại nước uống được trình bày đẹp mắt mang hương vị riêng, giá cả lại rất hợp lý, thích hợp với mọi đối tượng khách hàng, đến với Mộc QuánQuý khách còn được thưởng thức nhiều lạo hình giả trí với nhiều ti vi màn hình lớn, K+ phục vụ bóng đá, wifi tốc độ cao,cửa hàng nào cũng có chỗ để xe rộng.


Mộc Quán là địa điểm vô cùng thích hợp cho các buổi họp mặt bạn bè, đồng nghiệp, nơi tổ chức sinh nhật, họp lớp… bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy Mộc Quán ở bất cứ đâu bởi chuỗi cà phê Mộc quán có nhiều cơ sở tại Hà Nội như: Cơ sở 1 tại 215 Tô Hiệu, Cơ sở 2 tại D9 - Cốm Vòng, Cơ sở 3 tại LK1A – C4 LQT Thăng Long…


Dịp cuối năm Mộc Quán đã khai trương thêm cơ sở mới tại 299 Cầu Giấy với kiểu kiến trúc nhà sàn gỗ độc đáo phục vụ tối đa nhu cầu của Quý khách. Quý khách đến đây sẽ được thưởng thức hương vị của các lọai đồ uống cùng với các dịch vụ giải trí: bóng đá, K+... của nhà hàng mà còn có thể dùng cơm văn phòng, phở.











(Tổng hợp)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## ngocduc20185

Cafe Mộc Quán hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!
CAFE MỘC QUÁN
Điện thoại : 0933623888 - Fax: 0462813023
Địa chỉ : 299 Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội

----------


## sacpin

cách bày trí của hàng thật đẹp ước gì mình có một quán cafe như vậy ...

----------


## wtoofcd3a

Công ty mình sản xuất cà phê sach, cà phê nguyên chất, bạn nào có nhu cầu mua về phục vụ bán hàng thì liên hệ với mình nhé.

----------


## cv2012

Đôi khi trên đường đời tấp nập, ta vô tình ghé vào quán cafe (không phải vô tình vấp phải xấp đô la đâu à nha ). Ta ngồi đó, thẫn thờ. Ừ nhỉ, bộn bề với cuộc sống, gia đình, các mối quan hệ. Lâu rồi, ta chưa một lần thư thái, thảnh thơi, tận hưởng cuộc sống! 
Sài Gòn - một thành phố phát triển, ồn ào và náo nhiệt, con người nơi đây tất nhiên cũng phải sống gấp theo cái guồng quay của sự phát triển ấy. Ngày càng nhiều người đòi hỏi một nơi chốn riêng tư, bình yên để có thể giải tỏa tâm lý sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. 
Ừ thì relax cái coi nào!


*cafe HD sài Gòn*


1. tai đây quán vừa cung cấp các thiết bị dây cáp HDMI và optical... và các sản phẩm trình chiếu HD .. ( những gì liên quan đến HD đều có tại quán minh) ( các sản phẩm dây cáp tín hiệu đều đựoc bảo hành chu đáo 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 12 thang ) ( có gian hàng trưng bày các sp về HD )
2.Là nơi tung hoành cho anh em sử dụng Laptop có thể truy cập vào máy chủ của quan và tha hồ copy phim HD, nhạc chất lượng cao , (DTS) ... mà hoàn toàn miễn phí ( chỉ 1 ly caphe 25.000 vnd ban có thể tha hồ mà chép phim với tốc độ rất cao qua đưòng truyền mẹng LAN tốc độ 100/1000 ( mỗi bàn đựoc thiết kế 2 line mạng 2 ổ cắm điện chỉ khoảng 6 phut la 1 phim 4.7 g) .
3. có phòng chiếu phim với máy chiếu full hd ( không tính thêm chi phí nào).
4. diện tích quán hơi nhỏ , nhưng có tới 7 tivi 42 inch ( mỗi tivi chiếu một chương trình khac nhau ) sẽ ấm cúng hơn, dễ bàn bạc và trao đổi kinh nghiệm về HD hơn ..... và còn rất nhiều điều thú vị khi bạn ghé tới HD saigon .


*Tầng chiếu phim*







PHÒNG TRÀ TIẾNG XƯA


Cõi riêng thân thiết của những khán giả yêu âm nhạc tìm đến để Nghe – Xem – Nhớ lại những kỷ niệm còn vương lại mùi hương trên những ca khúc một thuở tình yêu thuở nào.
Là nơi để những người yêu âm nhạc xưa hằng đêm tìm đến để thư giãn tâm hồn.
Là nơi để hoài niệm những kỷ niệm tình yêu một thời tuổi trẻ qua những ca khúc mang đậm bóng dáng thời gian.
Là nơi đáp ứng nhu cầu nghe và thoả mãn chất hoài niệm lãng mạn, phiêu bồng con tim của những người yêu âm nhạc xưa.


Đến với PHÒNG TRÀ TIẾNG XƯA, bạn sẽ được lắng nghe những giọng ca nổi tiếng trở về từ hải ngoại hay những ca sĩ, nghệ sĩ ưu tú trong nước: Bạch Yến, Bích Chiêu, Tuấn Ngọc, Lệ Thu, Ý Lan, Elvis Phương,Thanh Tuyền, Hương Lan, Phương Dung, Thái Châu, Trịnh Nam Sơn, Kim Anh, Lê Uyên Phương, Randy, Đàm Vĩnh Hưng…


“Nói đến nhạc “vàng” dễ khiến ta liên tưởng đến cái tên một thời áp đặt oan uổng cho loại nhạc trữ tình này, nhưng bây giờ thưởng thức lại, quả đây là âm nhạc như vàng ròng thật, vì sau trên dưới nửa thế kỷ những nốt nhạc ấy cứ làm ngây ngất lòng người. Góc phố Sài Gòn này như vẫn cứ ung dung tự tại một nơi trữ tình, mặc cho những rock, những hip-hop... trôi qua ngoài cửa! Có thể nói PHÒNG TRÀ TIẾNG XƯA là “dấu lặng” có uy tín với các nhạc phẩm vượt thời gian.


*Quán Tưởng Niệm*


Ai thích nhạc Trịnh Công Sơn thì không thể không thích Tưởng Niệm. Đặc sản ở Tưởng Niệm là cafe mật ong. Nếm vị đắng của cafe, vị ngọt của mật, cảm giác sự đắng - ngọt đó trong tiếng hát của Khánh Ly với những tình khúc Trịnh Công Sơn… 
Địa chỉ: 55A Trần Bình Trọng, Bình Thạnh. 





*Quán Dạ Khúc*


Quán khác với những quán cà phê hiện nay với kiến trúc đơn giản gần gũi, với những mảng tường xi măng màu ngà giống như những biệt thự vùng biển. Một không gian nhẹ nhàng êm ả như tách biệt hẳn bên ngoài. 


Tầng một của quán là khoảng sân trống với mái vòm sắt làm nơi tựa cho giàn phong lan khoe sắc, buổi tối từ khoảng sân này bạn có thể nhìn ngắm bầu trời đầy sao. 
Địa chỉ : Cà phê Dạ Khúc 39/2 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, quận 1

----------


## mihio

đã đến quán dạ khúc,xin không cho ý kiến

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn đồ uống và không gian đã thấy hấp dẫn rồi, hihi

----------

